# General Business Category > Technology Forum >  CISS - Continuous Ink Supply System

## Loman

I'm in need of a new printer but recently heard about CISS. 
I would really like my new printer to be compatible with a CISS, no matter what make or model.
I've googled it but the only ones i have found were in china.

Is there any such system available in south africa?

----------


## IanF

> I'm in need of a new printer but recently heard about CISS. 
> I would really like my new printer to be compatible with a CISS, no matter what make or model.
> I've googled it but the only ones i have found were in china.
> 
> Is there any such system available in south africa?


Loman
There was a company I think it was TSE. I will see if I still have the bumpf on it at work, but it is probably gone. Anyway that worked with EPSON printers. But for cost effective printing Laser is the way to go. Get a black for bulk printing and colour for colour printing. Total cost of ownership is cheaper if you do a fair amount of printing and not as frustrating.

----------


## Loman

> Loman
> But for cost effective printing Laser is the way to go. Get a black for bulk printing and colour for colour printing. Total cost of ownership is cheaper if you do a fair amount of printing and not as frustrating.


Only problem is that a lot of my printing need to be on glossy paper and the last printer i had (epson C1100) didn't do it very well. I've got a Epson R270 at the moment doing it but i'd really like a CISS to bring the costs down. Even if i have to buy another printer to use one.

----------


## Loman

I've given up hope of ever finding such a system in south africa. There are several available in China but getting them here would be too frustrating. 

Anyone have a Epson inkjet printer? Or any inkjet printer? Then chances are you have had the exact  :Banghead:  experience i had with my R290 recently.

The R290 have 6 printheads and therefore 6 cartridges. I've had a very severe clog in my cyan printhead and had to do 6 head cleanings & nozzle checks before the problem was solved. But doing so i used almost 9 cartridges of ink. Thats over R 1000 of ink wasted on a darn clogged nozzle. I used it frequently, at least twice a day. Thats why i can't understand why it clogged. It should normally only clog's after 3 - 7 days of not printing anything. 

Now id like to know if anyone know of a program that can clean just one or two printheads at a time instead of all of 'em. I found a program that can clean just the black and just the colour but with 5 colour cartridges its still wasteful.

----------


## Dave A

Clogging and scrubbing routines are such a PITA with inkjets. I've gone laser with everything to avoid the problem. So now I just b*tch about the toner costs  :Frown:

----------


## IanF

> Anyone have a Epson inkjet printer? Or any inkjet printer? Then chances are you have had the exact  experience i had with my R290 recently.


Loman 
I recently bought a CX4300 epson for home use. It is cheap and uses separate cartridges. No clogging yet and it has a scanner as well. Long term laser printing is the cheapest and they are getting cheaper with no clogging. But if you use them a lot you will need a service. I always suggest a B/W laser then go to a print shop for colour prints and bulk printing. If you do a lot of colour then get a colour laser.

----------


## d.manns

Hey guys, the CIS are a very handy and great piece of equipment no matter what country you are in because ink is very expensive everywhere.

I have alot of personal experience with epson printers and can provide codes which are useful when the in built timer runs out and comes up with the message "ERROR: Some of the components need repair or replaceing" Epson do this for extra money and you can put in a code and by pass it. 

I can supply any of you guys with ink systems for most epson printers and also which is very helpfull when you have an CIS is a Waste ink tank which is used for when you to a nozzle clean or switch the printer on and off as this forces a nozzle clean everytime wasting alot of ink (Never switch of the printer).

I also can provide the software for doing individual nozzle cleans so if the black is blocked you can pump through just the black. However the is a better way of cleaning nozzles with a CIS and is pretty instant.


If anybody is interested then please PM me.

If you are in Jo'Burg then I can meet you.

----------


## Loman

> I also can provide the software for doing individual nozzle cleans so if the black is blocked you can pump through just the black. However the is a better way of cleaning nozzles with a CIS and is pretty instant.


I've found this one??
http://www.ssclg.com/epsone.shtml
But it only gives you the option of cleaning the black cartridge or all of the colour ones. 
It can reset all the timers & the chip as well.

Is the software you use available for DL on the web? Or is it small enough to email it to me?

----------


## Loman

> Loman 
> I recently bought a CX4300 epson for home use. It is cheap and uses separate cartridges. No clogging yet and it has a scanner as well. Long term laser printing is the cheapest and they are getting cheaper with no clogging. But if you use them a lot you will need a service. I always suggest a B/W laser then go to a print shop for colour prints and bulk printing. If you do a lot of colour then get a colour laser.


Can a laser print on glossy paper? The epson C1100 i had couldn't but if there is one available, id definitely try it.

----------


## IanF

> Can a laser print on glossy paper? The epson C1100 i had couldn't but if there is one available, id definitely try it.


Loman
A laser printer can print on gloss, you need a paper certified for laser. Normal gloss delaminates on a laser. You get a xerox paper made specially for gloss. We use hansol Hi-q gloss, but you need to test it printing at least 20 at once to get the fuser hot. The paper made for colour copiers is a semi gloss and gives the best looking print for a laser.

----------

duncan drennan (02-Jan-09), Loman (26-Dec-08)

----------


## d.manns

Yes that is the software and it does allow you to clean eack colour head and black head seperately.

I dont think I will be able to get  hold of a CIS for the 290. I can get them for the 200 220 265 285 300 320 340 360. If there is any other specific printer you would like to get, even 8 head A3 printer then let me know.

----------


## Loman

> Yes that is the software and it does allow you to clean eack colour head and black head seperately.


Then i probably got the wrong version as mine can only clean either black or all color. 
Can you email me your version??

----------


## Loman

> I dont think I will be able to get  hold of a CIS for the 290. I can get them for the 200 220 265 285 300 320 340 360. If there is any other specific printer you would like to get, even 8 head A3 printer then let me know.


How about the CX4300?

----------


## John Kelly

Hey Loman, nice avatar :Thumbup: . Cartman from South Park right. What episode is that? How can i get some of their eps?

----------


## Loman

Thanx. Thats episode 1010 - Miss Teacher Bangs a Boy. Cartman is the hallway monitor for the week and goes totally crazy with his new found "authoritah"

I DL mine from www.mrtwig.net but there is probably 
a lot of sites, so just google it.

I have almost all of them, just need 20 - 30 episodes form season 1 - 5.
Any idea where i can get those?

----------

John Kelly (28-Dec-08)

----------


## Loman

> Yes that is the software and it does allow you to clean eack colour head and black head seperately.


The R 290 isn't on the list of supported printers, so i used the R 270 since i use the r 270's ink as well i thought they are so much alike that it won't matter.

Apparently it does. Thats probably why i can't clean the heads individually.

Please let me know if you have a CIS for the Epson Cx4300.

----------


## Loman

I've decided to get a laser printer after all the hassle i had with my HP inkjet.

Does anyone know this laser printer? 
http://www.makro.co.za/ProductDetail...00000144705|EA
Its a samsung SCX-4521F 4-in-1 Mono Laser Printer for R 1,999.00

Is it any good, or am i throwing my nuts into a salad shooter again?

Or any other mono laser printer that has a scanner and fax machine.

----------


## Dave A

My only experience with Samsung with printing is a Samsung laser fax machine bought about 3 years ago. It's been a reasonable buy and is still in service.

----------


## IanF

Loman
I also have a samsung laser fax and it makes me money I offer a faxing service. I see that the printer only comes with a 1000 page cartridge and the normal cartridge is a 3000 page. Just check if you can get remanufactured cartridges and the price of new ones.  Also if it does the auto duplex then it is a great machine.

----------


## Loman

Which Samsung do you have?

----------


## Loman

I've bought the Samsung Monochrome multifunction Laser Scx 4521F.

I'm very happy with it although after the second day i had to contact Samsung Technical support. :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

Its a minor problem though. The software has a runtime library error if i click on a certain tab. 
Since i mostly use it as a standalone printer for faxes & copies it doesn't really matter but since its only three days old i'd like it to work the way it was intended to.

----------


## DavidChou

Hi Loman

did you came right? www.saciss.co.za will help if you still need one.

----------

Loman (17-Mar-09)

----------


## Loman

Thanks, that is perfect. 
The ink is a bit too much as 6 liters would last me till 2020. I'll contact them hoping i could get it in 100ml as well.

Do you have this system as well?

----------


## insulin

One of the many companies that I do work for did the following and rented a printer from their local supplier. They do a lot of printing about 1000 to 2000 documents and have about two printers running fulltime both of them rental printers. The make is BIZHUB. I cannot remember the model but those things print like crazy and they donât eat a lot of money. The owner of this business told me that it cheaper overall to rent rather than owning and maintaining it yourself.

----------


## DavidChou

> Thanks, that is perfect. 
> The ink is a bit too much as 6 liters would last me till 2020. I'll contact them hoping i could get it in 100ml as well.
> 
> Do you have this system as well?


Loman
I am "them", saciss.co.za is my website, price on 100ml bottle is 91.20 each color, but CISS kit already come with 100ml ink.
thanks

----------


## IanF

David
Do you have independent testimonials as this looks good.

----------


## DavidChou

> David
> Do you have independent testimonials as this looks good.


Ian
i don't have that, all my clients they happy with the system.
one of my clients, Accomp Systems 011-4782205, you can get the reference from them.
thanks

----------


## Loman

Don't worry. I didn't forget about this. I'm trying ,unsuccessfully i might add, to get more people to join in so we could order a few at once to save on postage etc. 

Currently I'm paying R 3.25 per ml using generic cartridges (originals are twice as expensive) and with this system it would be under R 0.50 per ml. Huge saving if you buy per liter.

If there's no more interest in such a system here i'll deposit the money on monday next week.

----------


## Loman

> One of the many companies that I do work for did the following and rented a printer from their local supplier. They do a lot of printing about 1000 to 2000 documents and have about two printers running fulltime both of them rental printers. The make is BIZHUB. I cannot remember the model but those things print like crazy and they don’t eat a lot of money. The owner of this business told me that it cheaper overall to rent rather than owning and maintaining it yourself.


I've almost went down that road(thereby not implying in any way that it is a bad thing). A friend of mine has a printer that she pays R290 every month as well as 19c per page printed (it can only print black) and have to buy her own cartridges. I must say, i'm not much of a printer expert but this didn't sound right.

That's why i bought a samsung SCX 4521F. Its R 2000, the refilled cartridge costs me 229 and although i know refilled cartridges won't print the claimed 3000 pages i've counted, and it comes close enough.

So i print for under 10c. I print about 6000 pages every month so for example my monthly costs on this printer would be at the most R 600.

If she were to print 6000 pages it would cost her R 1430 not including the costs of her toner.

By my reckoning i would have made back the money i laid out on the printer within 2 months. Then i still have 10 months guarantee left in case something goes wrong. 

But if i were to print 20 000 pages a month its another story.

----------


## Loman

Thanx David. The CISS works beautifully.
I've printed 15 A4 photos and everything works perfectly, great quality.

My only regret is that i haven't heard from you a lot sooner. 
I've wanted a system like this for more than two years now. 

A huge thumbs up  :Thumbup: 
Anyone needs a system like this, there is only one place i'd recommend (perhaps because you are the only place i know of selling them, but still)

Thanx a million

----------


## DavidChou

> Thanx David. The CISS works beautifully.
> I've printed 15 A4 photos and everything works perfectly, great quality.
> 
> My only regret is that i haven't heard from you a lot sooner. 
> I've wanted a system like this for more than two years now. 
> 
> A huge thumbs up 
> Anyone needs a system like this, there is only one place i'd recommend (perhaps because you are the only place i know of selling them, but still)
> 
> Thanx a million


next month there will be more newer CISS kits coming, support more than 20 newer models of Epson and Canon printers, including Ip4600, MP780, T10, T26, S20, SX100, SX200 ....etc.
my website will be also updated then, www.saciss.co.za
big thanks for everyone supporting my products.

----------


## I am Penguin

Thanks David. I successfully installed my CISS on the Epson CX4300 and can say it works a dream. The colours seems to be a bit faded as compared to Epson ultrabright but then again the cost savings will be huge.

----------


## John Kelly

Ha, I think you guys got screwed.
Ever heard of ebay? They have CIS for R 400. 

I'll say it again. You got screwed.

----------


## Loman

I totally disagree. 
Ebay might be cheaper but I would gladly have paid twice as much. 
The delivery was very quick but most importantly, the service was superb.

I have never installed a ciss so I was scared that I might break something so in being too careful I didn’t press hard enough for it to click into place. 

I’ve phoned David and he offered to replace it even though the fault was entirely mine. 

I’ve had a bunch of very bad experiences when buying from ebay. Delivery would have taken longer as well. And had I experience the same problem it would have cost me R 15 per minute to resolve it. 

David’s products are great quality and he gives excellent support for those dumbasses like me who never installed a CISS before. 

Take the gamble and buy from ebay if you want. I’d rather pay a bit more and have peace of mind.

----------


## Dave A

Aren't there major shipping problems with ebay to South Africa anyway?

----------


## DavidChou

> I totally disagree. 
> Ebay might be cheaper but I would gladly have paid twice as much. 
> The delivery was very quick but most importantly, the service was superb.
> 
> I have never installed a ciss so I was scared that I might break something so in being too careful I didnât press hard enough for it to click into place. 
> 
> Iâve phoned David and he offered to replace it even though the fault was entirely mine. 
> 
> Iâve had a bunch of very bad experiences when buying from ebay. Delivery would have taken longer as well. And had I experience the same problem it would have cost me R 15 per minute to resolve it. 
> ...


Thank you, Thank you ..... and Thank you. :Applaud:

----------


## Loman

Another excellent reason why you should rather buy from David.
John Kelly, I honestly thought this might evolve into a beautiful friendship, but right now i can't help but say, fudge off.

----------


## I am Penguin

> Ha, I think you guys got screwed.
> Ever heard of ebay? They have CIS for R 400. 
> 
> I'll say it again. You got screwed.


Clever Mr Kelly, I know what the costs for ciss systems are, I also happen to know about EBAY. The fact is that the cost price for resale is R400.00 from David, yet I am willing to pay R800.00. The import cost from China are much much less, even than on EBAY. Can they supply me a ciss system installed within 3 hours? NO! Can you trust everyone on EBAY..NO! So go frett somewhere else. It's for one my money I have spend and two the replacement with original cartriges would have cost me the same and I got 100ml ink for each colour for the same price in very quick time. From Ebay I would have to wait a few days if not weeks. Thus my production loss would have paid for a few more ciss systems.

Time is money and I am happy to pay David his 100%+ PROFIT to make this ciss system available locally for my own convenience. Many companies make about 300% profit. Like that PC you are typing on.

----------


## scavern

hey guys,

I have begun my quest for a decent CISS.

Does anyone own any of the CISS' from here ? continuousink.com

It looks really good. I'm especially impressed by how neat and contained everything is...

----------


## Loman

Scavern, it looks good, but rather buy from David. If you have a model he doesn't have in stock, call him, perhaps he can get you one.

The CISS i bought from him is awesome. I've used about 300ml of ink since i bought it, still working beautifully.

Personally i wouldn't give a damn even if it looked like a turd sandwich just as long as it works correctly.

Do you want to save money on ink or buy a some nifty gadget to brag about??

----------


## nessa42

Good day

Can you tell me if you still have the CISS systems available and what is the cost for an Epson xp 235 one.

Venessa

----------


## IanF

I would recommend an Epson ITS  it works well but is prone to clogging if you don't print regularly.

----------


## davidchousa

yes, I do have. R1050.00 a set with inks. but what Ian said is right, if you plan to get a new machine rather go for ITS. Epson, Canon, HP they all have.
but for those who already bought a machine (not a ITS) and want to save money on cartridges or they can't afford a new ITS then go for CISS solution.
one thing i would like to clear, CISS is not a bad idea to fit onto the printer, but some people don't know how to use it, how to balance the ink pressure and ink flow, how to reset the CISS cartridges and try to play around with machine eventually damage the printer.
you can have a look on youtube.com and search for CISS, many video clips you can find. spend some time to get yourself familiar with it.
if you decide go for ITS, I got all dye base inks for Epson, Canon, HP...

----------

